# Metallic prints?



## Photographiend (Apr 4, 2013)

Please don't get mad at me for asking. I did my homework this time and used your search engine to see if I could find a thread that addressed this issue. I did not. 

What is a Metallic Print? and what sort of images would they be best suited for? 



Have any of you tried this? What were your results?


----------



## MK3Brent (Apr 4, 2013)

2 kinds:
Actually printed on metal (I do them on aluminum). 
Or, paper with metal in it. 

In both cases, the colors are much more vibrant, almost like they're back lit.

Let me google that for you


----------



## kathyt (Apr 4, 2013)

Photographiend said:


> Please don't get mad at me for asking. I did my homework this time and used your search engine to see if I could find a thread that addressed this issue. I did not.
> 
> What is a Metallic Print? and what sort of images would they be best suited for?
> 
> ...



Are you talking about metallic paper prints? Or a metal print?


----------



## slow231 (Apr 4, 2013)

MK3Brent said:


> 2 kinds:
> Actually printed on metal (I do them on aluminum).
> Or, paper with metal in it.
> 
> ...



This ^

they do make the colors pop.  not really sure how to describe it, maybe the best analogy is a car paint with a lot of metallic flake, it just has a lot more luster. warm tones look warmer, cool tones look cooler, blacks appear with more depth...  i found it works well for a variety of different prints, the only print i didn't really like it on was for a full skintone frame (the face took up the entire frame, see below). i've used it for people prints before, but for this one it just didn't look natural.


----------



## Photographiend (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks  Good to know.


----------



## Photographiend (Apr 4, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Are you talking about metallic paper prints? Or a metal print?



Metallic Paper. As far as I know... I dunno the process said something about laminate???


----------



## MK3Brent (Apr 4, 2013)

Photographiend said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Are you talking about metallic paper prints? Or a metal print?
> ...



Get an opportunity to look at a Peter Lik photograph print, and you'll see the difference. 
The metallic filler is laminated in the paper. 

I'll see if I can find some literature on it for you.


----------



## Photographiend (Apr 4, 2013)

Looked up his site. Very nice work. Thanks


----------



## slow231 (Apr 4, 2013)

oh and btw i do my prints through adorama pix.  Per print (metallic or otherwise) they're really cheap, really fast, the color/tone seems to be the most consistent match (always an issue with printing when i do cards etc. through other vendors).  they do charge a bit for shipping, but when you get your prints you'll see why. this is usually offset by how much cheaper they are per print, and it's really not a big deal if you just bundle your print jobs together.  the metallic prints are something you need to see in person (and with the shots you want them on).  IMO it's cheap and worth it to do a few sample prints of your favorite shots just to see what the deal is.


----------



## KmH (Apr 4, 2013)

Paper - Chromogenic (C-print) process - KODAK PROFESSIONAL ENDURA Metallic VC Digital Paper
Chromogenic color print - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Printed on metal - using UV-cured inks/dyes -  Single Metal Prints, Photographs Printed on Aluminum ? Bay Photo Lab


----------



## MK3Brent (Apr 4, 2013)

Bay Photo is very good.
I've used them in the past. 

Reasonable prices too. 

Just fyi. for the future.


----------



## kathyt (Apr 5, 2013)

B/W's look good printed on metallic paper. I am really in love with Fuji Pearl paper at the moment, which is similar to metallic. I always explain metallic/Fuji Pearl to my clients in that it almost gives the print a 3D feel. If an image also has alot of really vivid colors it looks great in metallic. Metal prints are pretty similar in what I recommend getting printed on them. I just had this image printed on metal in from H&H Color Lab. The tones from the sun and her dress were perfect for metal. It was so beautiful. I loved it so much that I might order one for a sample.


----------



## Photographiend (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback guys! Bookmarked the sites. Love that pic Kathy. Very nice.


----------

